# Second hand furniture- Rhodes



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, I too am a newbie to this! My husband and I are looking to furnish our house in Pylona Rhodes on a bit of a shoestring! Does anyone know if there are any second hand furniture stores or English resale magazines (free ads type of thing), or any websites I can look at. Our villa will be complete in May and we have been hit by some rather large unexpected bills hence the lack of money now. 

Can anyone recommend any good furniture stores in general, I'm looking for sofa beds, beds, dining table set, outdoor furniture.

Thanks for your help.

Jo


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi . there is a 2nd hand shop in Faliraki, run by 2 brits


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

PS Here is phone no for Loot. Its a mobile only sorry. It may be of help in knowing what is in stock.Tel. 6995576427
The shop is owned by Charlotte & Ben


----------

